# Seltenheitsfaktor Spielzeit: Diese Singleplayer-Games begeistern uns länger als nur ein paar Stunden



## DH (16. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Seltenheitsfaktor Spielzeit: Diese Singleplayer-Games begeistern uns länger als nur ein paar Stunden * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Seltenheitsfaktor Spielzeit: Diese Singleplayer-Games begeistern uns länger als nur ein paar Stunden


----------



## HMCpretender (16. Dezember 2011)

Also hier Mass Effect mit seinen ~20h aufzuführen...
Klar, wenn man alle Nebenmissionen macht, aber warum sollte man das tun, sind doch eh alle gleich?


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Also hier Mass Effect mit seinen ~20h aufzuführen...
> Klar, wenn man alle Nebenmissionen macht, aber warum sollte man das tun, sind doch eh alle gleich?


 
Weil man´s kann 
neja, manche wollen halt das Spiel komplett haben, egal wie die Q aussehn


----------



## Diezel (16. Dezember 2011)

the witcher hat da nichts verloren, ich weiss noch wie ich vorm bildschirm gesessen und gedacht habe - wtf? ist das jetzt wirklich alles?


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Also hier Mass Effect mit seinen ~20h aufzuführen...
> Klar, wenn man alle Nebenmissionen macht, aber warum sollte man das tun, sind doch eh alle gleich?


 Also ich hab mit Mass Effect (in beiden Teilen jeweils) 40 Stunden für 1x Kampagne gebraucht.

Aber man kann ja auch Skyrim in 2h16m durchspielen oder GTA 4 in 4h23m ...


----------



## DiePoente (16. Dezember 2011)

Half Life und Half Life 2? Gehören mit zu den längsten Ego-Shootern.


----------



## Anarchox666 (16. Dezember 2011)

Doom 3 war auch noch relativ lange.


----------



## smooth1980 (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dann sollte man Witcher 1 auflisten. Teil 2 war ja mal der Epic Fail schlecht hin.


----------



## hifumi (16. Dezember 2011)

The Witcher 2 bietet allerdings auch beim zweiten Durchspielen noch Neues an, weil es alternative Wege gibt.
Die andere Seite der Medaille ist, dass ein einzelner Durchgang nicht so lang dauert. Dafür haben die Dinge die man tut aber auch Auswirkungen die weiter reichen als in anderen Spielen. Ist eben eine andere Herangehensweise als sonst üblich.

Früher war es sicher etwas leichter für die Entwickler, alternative Spielverläufe einzubauen und dennoch ein langes Spiel abzuliefern, da die einzelnen Szenen nicht so aufwändig waren wie eben bei The Witcher 2. Das sind auch die Schattenseiten von Voice Acting und "kinoreifen" *hust* Cutscenes.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Dezember 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> the witcher hat da nichts verloren, ich weiss noch wie ich vorm bildschirm gesessen und gedacht habe - wtf? ist das jetzt wirklich alles?


 
also ich hab für beide TW Teile rund 35 Stunden gebraucht. insofern passt das schon in die liste. zumal der wiederspielwert sehr groß ist, da man sehr viel zu entscheiden hat. 
 aber manchen leuten kann mans eben nie recht machen...


----------



## Amanra (16. Dezember 2011)

also das ist meine Rede seit 33...  ich habe eigentlich nur solche Games mit  Langzeitmotivation wie die aufgeführten.

Auch Mass Effect 1 gehört m.E.  gerade noch in die Liste. Leider keine Open-World-Elemente oder Mods aber doch eine ordentliche Spielzeit. Die Nebenquests fand ich schon deswegen klasse wegen der unterschiedlichen Planeten, auf die sie führten.


----------



## Gemos (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja jetzt ist Skyrim da, das beste Spiel das ich jeh gespielt habe bis jetzt! Die Singleplayer Kampagne ist die längste aller Spiele! Die Entwickler arbeiten an einem Multiplayer!


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Dezember 2011)

na wenn schon fallout dabei ist,
was ist mit dann deus ex human revolution?

Die Locations waren stets abwechslungsreich und sind extrem gut
designt

bei mir warens knappe 36 stunden


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2011)

Neben der Qualität find ich die Spielzeit auch sehr wichtig. Ich hasse es, wenn ein Spiel so kurz ist, dass man es quasi an einem Nachmittag durchspielen kann. 
Wenn man länger an einem Spiel spielen kann, dann kann man viel tiefer in die Spielwelt abtauchen. Gerade bei einem Rollenspiel ist eine sehr lange Spielzeit wichtig.
Bei Shootern z.B. find ich es schade, dass alles bei jedem Spiel nur noch auf Multiplayer ausgerichtet ist und der SP-Modus immer arg abgespeckt ist und quasi nur noch als Training für den MP angesehen wird. Deswegen gibt es ja auch kaum noch Shooter mit einer guten SP-Kampagne und die Kampagne ist bei einigen Shootern ja auch dann schon nach 4-6 Stunden vorbei. Wenn einen da der MP nicht interessiert, dann ist das arg wenig für den Vollpreis. Da warte ich dann meist bis es so ein Spiel dann für 10-20 Euro gibt.
Am liebsten sind mir solche Rollenspielbrocken wie jetzt Skyrim, mit dem man 100 und mehr Stunden verbringen kann, allein bei einem Durchgang. Sowas ist einfach nur episch.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag nur Heroes of Might and Magic.

Und zu The Witcher 2, rly das Spiel war mMn. nicht all zulange. Bei Teil 1 sähe die Sache wieder anders aus.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neben der Qualität find ich die Spielzeit auch sehr wichtig. Ich hasse es, wenn ein Spiel so kurz ist, dass man es quasi an einem Nachmittag durchspielen kann.
> Wenn man länger an einem Spiel spielen kann, dann kann man viel tiefer in die Spielwelt abtauchen. Gerade bei einem Rollenspiel ist eine sehr lange Spielzeit wichtig.


 

So schauts aus. 
Nicht ohne Grund sind meine Lieblings-Games fast durchgehend Games mit langer Spielzeit. 
Erst dann kann man m.M. nach wirklich in die Spielewelt abtauchen.
Es gibt (bzw. gab) auch immer ein paar Ausnahmen bei denen ich das Game trotz vergleichweise
kurzer Spieldauer geliebt habe, aber alles in allem ist eine riesige (lebendige!) Welt mit vielen Quests
und viel zu entdecken sehr wichtig.


----------



## The_Final (16. Dezember 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit Mass Effect (in beiden Teilen jeweils) 40 Stunden für 1x Kampagne gebraucht.
> 
> Aber man kann ja auch Skyrim in 2h16m durchspielen oder GTA 4 in 4h23m ...


 This.
In meinen Augen ist es sinnlos, Rollenspiele zu spielen, wenn man dann nur durch die Kampagne hetzt. Meine Spielzeit bei Mass Effect war in etwa die gleiche wie Worrels.


----------



## Joerg2 (16. Dezember 2011)

Also da fehlt mir aber auf jeden Fall noch Assassins Creed 2+3. Die beiden haben mich jeweils gut 100 Stunden lang beschäftigt mit all den Schätzen, Nebenmissionen, etc.


----------



## Corsa500 (16. Dezember 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> This.
> In meinen Augen ist es sinnlos, Rollenspiele zu spielen, wenn man dann nur durch die Kampagne hetzt. Meine Spielzeit bei Mass Effect war in etwa die gleiche wie Worrels.


 Ich frage mich immer wieder, was ich eigentlich falsch gemacht habe... Ich habe Mass Effect 1 in wenig mehr als 10 Stunden durchgespielt - auf dem höchsten zu Beginn wählbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad auf der Xbox - auf dem PC wär ich wohl noch schneller gewesen. Dabei habe ich mich weder besonders beeilt noch bewusst Nebenmissionen ignoriert (wenn mir welche über den Weg gelaufen sind, hab ich mich dran versucht, wenn sie mich nich reizten dann auch mal vorzeitig abgebrochen). Also wo zur Hölle hat man in ME genug Content um 40 Stunden Spielzeit zu verbringen? Ich hab ja nichtmal für DAO 40 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## HMCpretender (16. Dezember 2011)

Gut, gerade bei Rollenspielen kann sich das Spieltempo sehr unterscheiden. Dennoch gehört Mass Effect klar zu den kürzeren, die ich gespielt habe und ich habe nicht etwa die Dialoge weggeklickt o.ä.

Heroes of Might & Magic wurde hier genannt - da spielt man sicher deutlich länger dran (keine Aussage zum neusten Teil, kenne nur die älteren)


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2011)

The Witcher 2 und Mass Effect gehören für mich persönlich eher nicht in diese Auflistung. Im Vergleich zu all den Call of Duties & Co. da draußen mag die Spielzeit lang sein, aber für ein Rollenspiel fand ich beide Teile sehr kurz (was nicht heißt, dass die Spiele schlecht sind, ich mochte sowohl Mass Effect 1 als auch The Witcher 2 sehr gern). Aber gegen Spielzeit-Giganten wie The Elder Scrolls, die Ultima Reihe, Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinter Nights sind die beiden doch eher kurz. The Witcher 1 war gefühlt auch mindestens doppelt so lang wie Teil 2, aber vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein. Ich habe nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Dezember 2011)

Vampire Bloodlines auch ein guter Kandidat.

bei mir warens auch knappe 40 - 50 Stunden
bis ich das erste mal das Ende erblickt hab.

Spiellänge, Soundtrack (GÖTTLICH), Handlung, Spielwitz, Intrigen,
und die ganzen Locations (bis auf chinatown, da waren die Ladebilder verdammt nervig)
sind wirklich teilweise bis heute zu 99% konkurrenzlos (finde ich)

ich bin immer wieder verblüfft dass man bei jedem Durchspielen neue Sachen, Dialoge und Quests bekommt.
Viele Klassen, mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten, mehrere Endsequenzen.
Geile Handlung, sehr interessante Charaktere, Soundtrack einfach nur göttlich.

wo bleiben die "Dark" rollenspiele! 
Cyberpunk, Werwölfe, Vampire, düstere riesige Metropolen a´la Blade Runner, verlassene Gassen und
verrückte Gestalten? 
Biomodifizierte Leute, Cyborgs, Implantate a´la Deus Ex?

hoffentlich kommen bald mal andere "große" Spiele...
dieses ganze FantasyZeug (obwohl ich Skyrim recht ansprechend finde)
geht mir schon lange aufn sack..


----------

